# Home Gym - Gym Equipment



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Hey all,

I'll be building my own home gym in 4-6 months and was wondering what sites are good to buy reputable brand new gym equipment from?

I train for strength, so all I would need is a power rack, bench (or a competition style bench), proper lifting barbells, iron plates & maybe a deadlift platform (may make my own).

Also what brands are good, eleiko, ivanko, forza etc?

Dont want to spend money on ****e equipment, want stuff that will last.

Cheers,

Ashley


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

The brands you have named don't come cheap. I'd have a look on strengthshop. They've also just brought in a deal for a full home gym


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to do exact what your doing basic weights bench press and squat rack. Need my own house first though


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

we have done it in my mates house, in the garage but i cant get the other half to go with the idea of converting the dinning room, i think we need to move.

have a look on ebay and other selling sites if you have time as people seem to sell almost new kit that they have had for a year and not used for 6 months that can save you on rrp, mind you there is alot carp to go through


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Powerhouse I used.

They ain't the quickest to deliver so maybe order now delivery!!


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Cool, iv looked at strength shop, so my check them out again, prices seem good. @Prince Adam i'll have a look at Powerhouse.

Cheers


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Savage strength is also a good bet


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I sorted out a dewcent set up for my garage from Powerhouse. Cost me about a grand for a power rack with a pulldown & Oly bar set.

People have slagged off Powerhouse - their delivery seems a bit hit & miss - but I got mine on the Monday evening after ordering on a Friday, and the kit I got has served me very well.


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

jonnym4 said:


> Savage strength is also a good bet


CHRIST ON A BIKE THEY'RE EXPENSIVE!

Sorry for shouting. They are very expensive though, which is a shame as they're fairly local.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Gymratz have good stuff. Commercial and home equipment.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

sorry to hijack thread ... im buying gym gear ... does anyone know of any gym equipment type auctions?


----------

